# mount from photo



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

Is it possible,


----------



## steelhead-hunter (Apr 15, 2007)

all the replicas from photos i have heard of the photo is only used for color measurments are usualy recorded on paper because pics can be decieving on leanth depending on how the fish is being held or if there is somthing for reference pop cans work great for perch and panfish..hope this helps


----------

